# Вегетативные и психические девиации при патологиях в позвоночнике



## Страждущий (17 Июн 2015)

Доброго времени суток многоуважаемые эскулапы и участника форума!Позволю себе преамбулу,дабы некоторым образом осветить анамнез,итак:
Мне 23,около двух лет назад начались жуткие боли в районе крестца,локализующиеся преимущественно с правой стороны,носящие острый характер,временами боль отступала,помимо прочего вместе с болью я познал на себе первые вегетативные возмущения своего организма,проявляющиеся в гипергидрозе(локальном) и сухости кожи,и вот очередная ,невыносимая "волна боли" побудила меня обратиться к неврологу,в поликлинику по месту жительства,тут же мне посредством пальпации и других нехитрых манипуляций был поставлен диагноз остеохондроза ПОП и люмбалгии,мне вручили направление на лечение этого нехитрого недуга,которое я прошел(ФТЛ,ЛФК,ИРТ,Массаж),хочу заметить что вполне успешно,боль и о,чудо ВСД (кстати к тому времени еще появилась "лёгкая муть" в голове) отступили.Но не прошло и полугода,как вновь в моей жизни, исподволь стали появляться тревожные симптомы ВСД,но уже с расширенным спектром ,а именно:бессоница,нарушение когнитивных способностей(внимание,память,мышление),мощная пульсация в голове и сердце,ощущение нехватки воздуха по утрам,итд.Вот тогда и начался,мой длинный путь по кулуарам больниц и бесконечных рандеву и терминов со специалистами в белых халатах(судя по их отношению к пациенту,я невольно проводил параллель со словом халатность,но не стану огульно охаивать всех,есть и добросовестные ДокИ,давшие обет Гиппократу).Опущу подробности,отнюдь не делающие чести работникам этой благородной профессии,которые прописывали мне кучу бесполезных препаратов-паллиативов,вплоть до сильнейших психотропных,не давших ни каких результатов.После безуспешных мытарств,судьба вновь,свела меня в неравном поединке с неврологом,уже другим,который тут же,выявил у меня,визуально, остеохондроз,но уже шеи и в дежурном порядке направил, на уже известное мне не по наслышке лечение (ФТЛ,ЛФК,ИРТ),но уже безуспешно.Мало того,через некоторое время я вновь стал чувствовать боль в области крестца,но уже с ПРАВОЙ стороны,но менее болезненные.Со всем этим,я обратился,по рекомендации друга,к мануальному терапевту,которому единственному пришло в голову,направить меня на ренгенографию,по результатам которой у меня подтвердился остеохондроз в обоих отделах,а так же  нестабильность.
Прошу прощение за пространность,перехожу к основной части,то есть к вопросам с учетом вышенаписанного:
1.Может ли данное состояние (ощущение ваккуама в голове,апатия,притупленность эмоций,сосудистые отклонения,гипотония,отсутствие мотивации)быть вызвано патологиями в позвоночнике?
2.Могли ли отклонения в пояснично-крестцовом отделе спровоцировать нестабильность в шейном отделе?
3.Что мне необходимо предпринять дальше?
Заранее благодарю за внимание к проблеме в лице всех больных ,кто столкнулся с подобным,ответ и рекомендации по которой,я полагаю помогут не только мне,но многим другим.
Так же прикрепляю результаты ренгенографии


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июн 2015)

1. нет.
2. нет.
Остеохондроз-то есть, он у всех есть.


----------



## Страждущий (18 Июн 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 1. нет.
> 2. нет.
> Остеохондроз-то есть, он у всех есть.


 Да,согласен,что остеохондроз,есть у всех...но а как же синдром ПА при нестабильности и что вы можете мне посоветовать,при данной симптоматике?


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (18 Июн 2015)

Страждущий написал(а):


> что вы можете мне посоветовать,при данной симптоматике?


1. Не  прислушиваться тревожно к своим ощущениям . Не зацикливаться на ощущениях.
2. Считать себя  физически здоровым человеком,  каковым Вы и являетесь.
3. Регулярная умеренная физическая нагрузка в фитнесе.


----------



## doclega (18 Июн 2015)

Умеренная физическая нагрузка в фитнесе ...сам практикую ;-)


----------



## Страждущий (18 Июн 2015)

Благодарю за оперативный отклик...к сожалению данное состояние тумана в голове и дисконфорт в шее имеет место быть,так что весьма затруднительно будет убедить себя в обратном

Может кто-нибудь еще обратит внимание,на эту тему????


----------



## La murr (19 Июн 2015)

*Страждущий*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Страждущий (20 Июн 2015)

Я написал Всем докторам ,но почему то,здесь весьма неохотно реагируют ,впрочем я уже перестал удивляться,ведь не только здесь)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июн 2015)

Страждущий написал(а):


> Я написал Всем докторам ,но почему то,здесь весьма неохотно реагируют ,впрочем я уже перестал удивляться,ведь не только здесь)


А у вас самого-то есть мнение почему врачи не соглашаются с вашим мнением о причинах болезни?

Кстати дискомфорт, как проявление миофасциального синдрома укладывается в процесс.
Займитесь лечением миофасциального синдрома. Посетите врача. Определитесь и диагнозом и степенью выраженности синдрома. Примените лечебные мероприятия. Сформируется поведенческие привычки. Войдите в ритм физических тренировок. Посмотрите на тех кто ходит в зал тренировок. Два-три года и не узнать человека. Там может и туман рассеется.


----------



## Страждущий (20 Июн 2015)

)))


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А у вас самого-то есть мнение почему врачи не соглашаются м вашим мнением о причинах болезни?
> 
> Кстати дискомфорт, как проявление миофасциального синдрома укладывается в процесс.
> Займитесь лечением миофасциального синдрома. Посетите врача. Определитесь и диагнозом и степенью выраженности синдрома. Примените лечебные мероприятия. Сформируется поведенческие привычки. Войдите в ритм физических тренировок. Посмотрите на тех кто ходит в зал тренировок. Два-три года и не узнать человека. Там может и туман рассеется.


))Разве я высказывал свое мнение,на предмет болезни?Тем более,я справляюсь у многих специалистов и мнения разнятся,И КАК БЫТЬ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июн 2015)

Страждущий написал(а):


> так что весьма затруднительно будет убедить себя в обратном


В обратном от чего?


----------



## Страждущий (21 Июн 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В обратном от чего?





Тимур Гусейнов написал(а):


> 1. Не  прислушиваться тревожно к своим ощущениям . Не зацикливаться на ощущениях.
> 2. Считать себя  физически здоровым человеком,  каковым Вы и являетесь.
> 3. Регулярная умеренная физическая нагрузка в фитнесе.



Я про второй пункт,который порекомендовал этот достопочтимый господин.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июн 2015)

Досточтимый господин написал про Ваше физическое здоровье, а Вы про эмоциональное состояние.
Обследование-то показало, что физических болезней-то меньше чем у Ваших друзей.


----------



## AIR (21 Июн 2015)

Страждущий написал(а):


> 1.Может ли данное состояние (ощущение ваккуама в голове,апатия,притупленность эмоций,сосудистые отклонения,гипотония,отсутствие мотивации)быть вызвано патологиями в позвоночнике?


Желательно снимки шеи с функциональными пробами, УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи...  полезен и осмотр невролога..


Страждущий написал(а):


> 2.Могли ли отклонения в пояснично-крестцовом отделе спровоцировать нестабильность в шейном отделе?


Очень малореально..


Страждущий написал(а):


> 3.Что мне необходимо предпринять дальше?


Про обследование написал выше.. Также качественная консультация невролога и , возможно, мануального терапевта..


----------

